

CTO of AU uses HaikuDeck for presentations, cuts AU's MSFT budget by $100M - jasonlgrimes
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/02/17/australia_it_procurement_savings/

======
adamtr
Yikes... I've been waiting for these stories to start breaking. 'Bout to get
real in Redmond.

